# Kaufen Sie ein Gothic 4, auch wenn Piranha Bytes nicht daran mitwirkt?



## Administrator (24. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (24. Mai 2007)

Also nach Gothic 3 bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ob ich mir Gothic 4 zulegen werde. Das haben die ja ziemlich verbockt.

MfG


----------



## ich98 (24. Mai 2007)

Das liegt ganz am Spiel.....

Und wenn es weiter so ein Rollenspiel wird wie bisher, dann kaufe ich es eh nicht, egal wie es heißt und von wem es ist.


----------



## HanFred (24. Mai 2007)

mal schauen...
wenn es das wird, was ich befürchte, dann nicht. aber man weiss sowieso noch sehr wenig darüber, also wieso sollte ich mich jetzt schon festlegen.


----------



## Nexus76 (24. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 24.05.2007 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen...
> wenn es das wird, was ich befürchte, dann nicht. aber man weiss sowieso noch sehr wenig darüber, also wieso sollte ich mich jetzt schon festlegen.



Dito


----------



## xMANIACx (24. Mai 2007)

Wow.. 100% für "mal schauen", dass wundert mich bei dem was ich hier bislang zu dem Thema PB/JW gelesen habe. Denn viele (so habe ich das Gefühl) sind PB Fanboys die einen 4ten Teil nur von PB kaufen, den dafür dann aber auch blind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Mai 2007)

Wenn es gut wird, die alten Charaktere und die Gothic-Atmosphäre erhalten bleibt und es vor allem BUGFREI wird, dann würde ich es auch ohne Piranha Bytes kaufen. Allerdings bin ich wirklich skeptisch, einfach weil die letzten Spiele unter Publisher Jowood alle große Mängel aufwiesen und nur so vor Bugs strotzten und es natürlich zusätzlich noch fraglich ist, ob ein anderer Entwickler ein Gothic-Spiel mit gleicher Atmosphäre schaffen kann.


----------



## DawnHellscream (24. Mai 2007)

xMANIACx am 24.05.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow.. 100% für "mal schauen", dass wundert mich bei dem was ich hier bislang zu dem Thema PB/JW gelesen habe. Denn viele (so habe ich das Gefühl) sind PB Fanboys die einen 4ten Teil nur von PB kaufen, *den dafür dann aber auch blind. *



Und das ist das,was ich bemängel udn was worrel wohl nicht sehen will


[x] Würd mir gothic eh nich kaufen ...


----------



## ich98 (24. Mai 2007)

Lil-K38 am 24.05.2007 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach Gothic 3 bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ob ich mir Gothic 4 zulegen werde. Das haben die ja ziemlich verbockt.
> 
> MfG



Jowood ist nur Publisher, die sind höchstens mit Schuld.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (24. Mai 2007)

Naja, wenns ein absolutes überhammer Gothic wird... mal schauen   



Spoiler



Logo wenns gut ist! Publisher sind mir ehrlich gesagt schnulle. Progs auch^^. Ich hatte schon in so vielen Genres absolute Lieblingsspiele. Daher kommts immer drauf an was drin steckt und net was drauf steht.



greetz


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Mai 2007)

Wenn es gut wird, warum nicht.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (24. Mai 2007)

Mein PC reicht jetzt nicht für G3 und da ich sicher keine Unmengen an Geld für einen Spiele Pc ausgeben werde wird G4 auch nichts für mich sein.


----------



## Worrel (24. Mai 2007)

DawnHellscream am 24.05.2007 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist das,was ich bemängel udn was worrel wohl nicht sehen will


1. Blizzard ist doch eine leicht andere Größenordnung als Piranha Bytes.
a) fast schon 20 jährige Erfahrung
b) wesentlich mehr zufriedengestellte Kunden
c) afaik immer Auslieferung fertiger Produkte statt "Betaversionen", die nach Release erst mal einen 1GB (sic!) Patch brauchen ...

2. hat es eben in der Gothic Reihe in jüngster Vergangenheit eine nicht ganz unbedeutende Umstrukturierung der Herstellerfirmen gegeben, deren Einfluß man noch nicht ausmessen kann.

3. 





> [x] Würd mir gothic eh nich kaufen ...


----------



## LordMephisto (24. Mai 2007)

[X] Wenn es gut ist ja
Mir ist herzlich egal ob es von Jowood oder PB kommt. Wenn ein spiel gut ist interessiert mich der Name auf der Packung nicht.


----------



## Magickatrin (24. Mai 2007)

Ich würds schon nicht kaufen, weil es von Jowood. Oder kennt jemand ein  Spiel von denen das mal ohne Bugs rauskam? Ich denke nämlich nicht das daran immer nur das jeweilige Entwicklerstudio Schuld ist.


----------



## crackajack (25. Mai 2007)

xMANIACx am 24.05.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow.. 100% für "mal schauen", dass wundert mich bei dem was ich hier bislang zu dem Thema PB/JW gelesen habe. Denn viele (so habe ich das Gefühl) sind PB Fanboys die einen 4ten Teil nur von PB kaufen, den dafür dann aber auch blind.


Das mit den 100% wäre ja zu schön gewesen.
Die "Vernunft" hat sich aber dann doch noch ein bißchen gezeigt.


----------



## HanFred (25. Mai 2007)

crackajack am 25.05.2007 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> xMANIACx am 24.05.2007 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was ist denn an "mal schauen" unvernünftig?
oder beziehst du das auf die spinner da...?


----------



## crackajack (25. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 25.05.2007 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn an "mal schauen" unvernünftig?
> oder beziehst du das auf die spinner da...?


Die definitv (-nicht) Leute sind meine Helden.  
Sind zwar nicht Tausende Teilnehmer, aber momentan sagen immerhin 17% das sie G4 kaufen bzw. nichtkaufen ohne überhaupt wissen zu wollen, ob es ein gradioses Spiel wird oder den begonnen holprigen Weg von Gothic 3 fortsetzen wird.
Das ist doch voll krass vernünftig oder nicht?


----------



## HanFred (25. Mai 2007)

crackajack am 25.05.2007 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Die definitv (-nicht) Leute sind meine Helden.


alles klar.
hehe.


----------



## olstyle (25. Mai 2007)

Ein bugfreies Spiel mit einer guten Story, vernünftigem Gameplay und ansehnlicher Grafik(also etwas über Gothic 2 Niveau) wird gekauft. Da ist es egal was für ein Name drauf steht und wer es produziert hat.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## DawnHellscream (25. Mai 2007)

Worrel am 24.05.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was wiederrum nur was dmait zutun hat ,dass mir ien offlien RSP nicht zusagt 

und ein Alter eienr firma ist für mich kein Ausschlaggebendes argument..... die Gothic Reieh ist midnestens so umfeiert wie die starcraft-Reihe und trotzdem wars ein klogriff .... Es hat nichst mit erfahrung zu tun um ein Spiel vorm rausgeben mal zu testen obs richtig funzt


----------



## annon11 (27. Mai 2007)

Finds erstaunlich,dass so viele Gothic gar nicht kennen   
Ich werds aber kaufen, obwohl G3 auch nicht gerade der Hammer war.
AUßer wenn erst wieder 5 patches nötig sind.Da warte ich lieber , dann wird auch noch billiger.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2007)

annon11 am 27.05.2007 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Finds erstaunlich,dass so viele Gothic gar nicht kennen
> Ich werds aber kaufen, obwohl G3 auch nicht gerade der Hammer war.
> AUßer wenn erst wieder 5 patches nötig sind.Da warte ich lieber , dann wird auch noch billiger.



Eigentlich müsste langsam jeder Gothic kennen, vor allem Gothic 2. Das war jetzt auf so vielen Spielemagazinen als Heftvollversion dabei, da sollte es eigentlich jeder mindestens einmal haben


----------



## xyxmgxyx (27. Mai 2007)

ich werds mir auf keinen fall kaufen. der titel wird bestimmt nur noch ausgenutzt um nochmal schnelles geld zu machen. nichts desto troz werd ich mir trozdem das resultat anschauen wenns denn raus ist, aber eher mit der haltung "Nicht Kaufen".

schade um das game


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Mai 2007)

ähm, wie wärs mit den Optionen "nein. mich interresiert gothic/rollenspiele nicht" ?
die ist ja mal garnicht aussagekräftig die Umfrage.


----------



## Bensta (31. Mai 2007)

SYSTEM am 24.05.2007 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




[x] Gothic interessiert mich nicht


----------



## SoSchautsAus (10. Juni 2007)

MICHI123 am 27.05.2007 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, wie wärs mit den Optionen "nein. mich interresiert gothic/rollenspiele nicht" ?
> die ist ja mal garnicht aussagekräftig die Umfrage.


Allerdings. Ich weiss nicht ob ich hier schon jemals eine Umfrage gesehen habe, bei der die Antwortmöglichkeiten komplett waren und niemand ausgeschlossen wurde. Hier werden wieder nur die angesprochen, die schon mindestens einen Teil gespielt haben, und die, die hinterm Mond leben. Mir ist vollkommen egal ob PB mitwirkt, weil mich Gothic eh nicht interessiert. Was soll ich ankreuzen? 

SSA


----------



## Zubunapy (12. Juni 2007)

Man wäre das Geil. Gothic4 ohne Pyranhabytes. Was könnte das wohl für das Spiel bedeuten? Weniger Bugs? Bessere Performanceoptimierung? Ausgereiftere Steuerung? Und was soll ich jetzt an PyBites vermissen? Verdammt! Deren schlampige Arbeit ist der Grund, warum ich Gothic3 bis heute noch nicht eine minute lang gespielt habe!


----------

